# Conceiving with only one tube



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Just wondering if there are any stories out there of women conceiving with one tube. I had my right tube removed on Wed due to a ruptured ectopic. We had been trying almost 2.5 years, and my 2nd round of clomid worked, but it was a tubal. Just kinda down about it and need some inspiring stories.


----------



## jazcat (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Krissy, I don't have any stories for you, but I thought I would share some info I learned from my RE. As I was talking with him about the chances of one of my tubes being blocked, he cited a study showed that half of the women of the study ovulated through their right tube, and half ovulated through their left, for any particular cycle. To me, that sort of suggests that on average, we ovulate half the time through one tube and the other half through the other tube. Hope that helps!


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi krissy,
Just cruisin' by and saw your thread. I also lost a fallopian tube due to a ruptured ectopic, and have gone on to give birth three more times, also got pregnant 3 other times but m/c'ed.

When I had the ectopic my ob told me that along with the fact that you ovulate on whichever side the egg ripens first.. which as pp pointed out is probably about 1/2 the time. that sometimes the other fallopian tube can actually reach over and get the egg.. very interesting.

But do not be disheartened.... pg is quite possible with one fallopian tube...


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I had an HSG in July, 1996 which showed that my right tube and ovary were completely covered inside and out with scar tissue. I, therefore, was set to do IVF after October, but decided to wait a bit. Check out my signature!







(I had surgery as a newborn premie.)


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. It makes me feel alot better. Just waiting on the pathology reports, then we are free to try and try again.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, I had an HSG in 2001 that showed one tube was partially missing or blocked. The radiologist didn't really know and neither did the RE. We did IUI once and IVF 3 times but all were BFN. Gave up on IF tx and adopted our ds. Found out I was pg when he was 8 months old. We also had MF problems, but like the old cliche'







we got pg when we were least expecting it!


----------

